# Kettlebell training



## Odin (Jul 20, 2007)

How many of you that train in mma use kettlebells for strength training?

how have you found them as a training tool?

Heres a link with some exercises for you to try.

http://www.grapplearts.com/Kettlebell-MMA-Training.htm


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks,

I aslo post a few links a while back....

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34889&highlight=kettlebell


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2007)

I keep getting information sent to the house...They look good and I understand the concept of kettlebells versus regular dumbells, but the kettlebell stuff is EXPENSIVE...


----------



## Odin (Jul 20, 2007)

Im at present trying to convince my gym to get some...the ones at my MMA gym are always being used.

Has anyone tried out any of the sledgehammer stuff?

what did you think of it?


----------



## PictonMA (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been looking at buying some kettlebells but as mentioned they are very expensive and the shipping charges are also a killer.

I've got a bunch of sledgehammer and tractor tire drills that I do on Wednesday's as part of my strength and conditioning training.  I started out with a light sledgehammer (8lbs) but have moved up to a 16lb one, it's hardcore.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2007)

I love kettlebell training but everyone is very right in that they are incredibly expensive.  A good friend of mine is the local expert per se in Michigan.  He trains with all the best guys and is a martial artist as well.
Here is his website: http://extremeathletictraining.com/default.aspx


----------



## Marvin (Jul 21, 2007)

I think kettlebells are a nice addition or switch for your work outs. And they are very pricey. Once in a while you can find a set on ebay and pick them up there.  Some (not all) kettlebell drills can be done with dumbbells tho'.



Brian R. VanCise said:


> I love kettlebell training but everyone is very right in that they are incredibly expensive. A good friend of mine is the local expert per se in Michigan. He trains with all the best guys and is a martial artist as well.
> Here is his website: http://extremeathletictraining.com/default.aspx


Man, Ken is a monster!!! I haven't seen him in years!!!


----------



## tahuti (Jul 21, 2007)

Kettlebell vs dumbell is ongoing debate. Nothing special, just a bit different exercise. You don't find certified dumbell instructor, why kettlebell needs one? Kettlebells are nice addition, but price/space is problem. Homemade weight equipment look for kettlebells: http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/Grunt/Isotonic.html


----------



## Brian Jones (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the kettlebells.  Yes, they are expensive, but it's not like you need to buy new ones every week.  And the size and weight distribution do make them quite a bit different then barbells.

Brian Jones


----------

